# In the market for a muzzle break?



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I came across this while searching for something... can't remember what anymore. Anyway, this is probably the most comprehensive experiment I've ever seen on muzzle breaks. It's LONG and the writer is not finished with everything yet, but what he has finished is awesome. It gives some pretty clear winners for recoil reduction. It'll be interesting to see the results of increased noise when he's finished with the noise level portion.

http://precisionrifleblog.com/2015/06/24/muzzle-brakes-field-test/


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

For the life of me I can't figure out why anyone would want to ruin their gun by breaking the muzzle. I try not to break anything on the gun. 
It probably is pretty hard to break a muzzle so testing is maybe good to see the best way, but what good are a bunch of broken muzzles? What does a break on a muzzle look like? bent, gashed, cut, or what?

Well its time to put the brakes on this post. Besides somebody here probably needs to go fix the "breaks" on their truck...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm deaf enough I'll stick with standard barrels and the recoil. My heaviest recoiling gun is a 7STW and its honestly not that bad.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A smart person if they have a brake on their rifle wears hearing protection anytime that they shoot it with the bake on it. On my .340 Weatherby I can shoot it around 10 times with full power loads before I give up, if I have the removable brake on it I can shoot it all day. But when it comes to hunting the brake is off. Besides you never feel the recoil when the adrenalin is pumping while you are looking at that big bull or buck in the cross hairs.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Frisco Pete said:


> For the life of me I can't figure out why anyone would want to ruin their gun by breaking the muzzle. I try not to break anything on the gun.
> It probably is pretty hard to break a muzzle so testing is maybe good to see the best way, but what good are a bunch of broken muzzles? What does a break on a muzzle look like? bent, gashed, cut, or what?
> 
> Well its time to put the brakes on this post. Besides somebody here probably needs to go fix the "breaks" on their truck...


Everyone's a comedian. When I was in high school I would occasionally write pitcher instead of picture. Don't make that kind of mistake too often anymore, but for some reason, I'd say more than half the time, for some reason, whenever I type "muzzle brake" it comes out "muzzle break".Thanks for calling me out on it. I can fix my error if you're that bothered by it. 

As for the brakes, I don't think I'd ever put one on my rifle. But, I know questions about them get asked on here occasionally, and I found this experiment and series of reports really interesting and pretty comprehensive.


----------

